# Google- UAS Labs Introduces Condition-Specific Probiotic Blends and Strains at ... - Benzinga



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*UAS Labs Introduces Condition-Specific Probiotic Blends and Strains at ...**Benzinga*UAS Labs manufactures six condition-specific probiotic blends for digestive and immune health, *irritable bowel syndrome*, atopic dermatitis, and urinary tract health for women. The latest blends, DDS® Probiotic Blend No. 5 (Cran-Gyn DDS®) for Women's *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

